# How Can I Make This?



## muscleflex (May 2, 2016)

Hi all,
Was hoping you guys could help me and tell me how I can make this tool?
It's more the teeth I want to figure out how to do..
I have the rod. I can drill through it to make the hole in the middle... but I have no idea how I'm going to do the teeth. I was thinking just file either side, allowing the space in the middle to come up with the teeth?!
I don't have a mill. Just my mini lathe.

Thanks





http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MLEmart-W...ol-Kit-for-CO2-GBB-Gas-Magazine-/231638386386


----------



## tomh (May 2, 2016)

One way is to drill  holes the proper size and insert drill rod in and locktite it, unless the teeth need to have flats on it.  By chance have you seen myfordboys videos, he does similar task on his small myford  lathe and his methods are impressive and worth watching. I enjoy watching his videos and his approach to various task.


----------



## muscleflex (May 2, 2016)

Thank you. I'll check myfordboys...
It's the end I need to figure out - the teeth. I need to know how to do the teeth.

EDIT: Oh I see what you mean now.... unfortunately yes, the teeth need to be rectangle in shape. I need to make this tool to screw this valve down:


----------



## ARKnack (May 2, 2016)

When I needed a wrench to turn a slotted end like that I would just use flat stock. Find some the proper width and grind/file out what you don't need. Then use a crescent wrench to turn it. It's not pretty but it is functional.


----------



## fixit (May 2, 2016)

muscleflex said:


> Thank you. I'll check myfordboys...
> It's the end I need to figure out - the teeth. I need to know how to do the teeth.
> 
> EDIT: Oh I see what you mean now.... unfortunately yes, the teeth need to be rectangle in shape. I need to make this tool to screw this valve down:


You could still use the drill rod approach. Just use drill rod dia. that fits the slot width, should work just fine

fixit


----------



## seasicksteve (May 2, 2016)

If you could figure out a way to hold the part with your toolpost you could mill it on your lathe. If you had a 5/c qc toolholder or the part would fit in the groove of one toolholder you can chuck up and endmill and go to it. Not an ideal set up but would get the job done


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 2, 2016)

You can lay it down in your mill..run a bit down one end  then roll it over..level it...go


----------



## Andre (May 2, 2016)

Buy a wide blade screwdriver at harbor freight, and file a groove down the center. Have done this a few times for safety screws.


----------



## ARKnack (May 2, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> You can lay it down in your mill..run a bit down one end  then roll it over..level it...go
> 
> View attachment 128224


Sorry Toolmaster. He said he didn't have a mill. I feel sorry for him on that count.


----------



## ezduzit (May 2, 2016)

To create the teeth on your lathe, clamp the tube to your tool post and use an end mill in your chuck.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 2, 2016)

i misread...thought i saw mini mill..


----------



## kd4gij (May 2, 2016)

If you have a band saw, you could cut it out and clean it up with a file.


----------



## Eddyde (May 2, 2016)

You could do it with a sharp file and a vise in a few minutes, just go for it.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 2, 2016)

I'm not totally convinced that you couldn't put two dowel pins in the face of a piece of tubing, unless this insert is recessed so much that the tool must have such a thin wall. I doubt the torque requirements are so high you would damage the insert by using a pin spanner. I've made many over the years as a substitute for that type of wrench.

Naturally, the factory wrench is cheaper from a production standpoint, and that may be why you see them offered made like that.


----------



## muscleflex (May 3, 2016)

Andre said:


> Buy a wide blade screwdriver at harbor freight, and file a groove down the center. Have done this a few times for safety screws.


You know I did think about this yesterday morning.... 
Thanks


----------



## muscleflex (May 3, 2016)

Eddyde said:


> You could do it with a sharp file and a vise in a few minutes, just go for it.


Thanks. What is the best and easiest way of marking 2mm width line across the diameter face of the rod?


----------



## muscleflex (May 3, 2016)

I thought about this... as I saw someone cutting gears on his lathe using the toolpost with a cutting tool..


----------



## Andre (May 3, 2016)

You can also clamp two pins in a vise-grip and use that temporary.


----------



## tq60 (May 3, 2016)

If you get a QCTP and clamp the part in the tool post in line with the Chuck and place an end mill in the Chuck so now lathe is mill.

Combination of end mill diameters and washers under tool post should allow you to make controlled repeatable cuts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## chips&more (May 3, 2016)

Take a hack saw and cut down the center of the tube. Insert two pieces of material into the slots you just made with the hack saw. Then hard solider it all together. Maybe you could soft solider it? No mill needed…Dave


----------

